# OPFS mods



## Ortona (Oct 3, 2014)

hi all

love the OPFS concept and size

but hate the attachment method (fingers too inflexible ....for a wrap!)

mind sharing some ideas to mod it and make it even better for attaching bands?
(I am specifically looking for tube attachment mods...)

I was thinking of making a hole and fitting paracord - something like gypsy tabs /paratabs?

I would love to see what the community has come up with!


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

HmmmOPFS with Gypsy tabs,now that sounds interesting and doable,will watch to see what others come up with Welcome!


----------



## NSFC (Mar 31, 2020)

If you post some pictures of the master piece your working with it would e helpful.

A protective tube over your shooting band will prolong the life expectancy of your rubber. (No one wants to break any kind of rubber) :shhh:

Ive used leather gypsy tabs with tubes and flat bands and it cut down on hand slaps on a couple of my slings. It also cut down the tubes/flats getting twisted as much.

Lets me know what you come up with.


----------



## Ortona (Oct 3, 2014)

many thanks for the reply NSFC

not sure what I was thinking here would be a 'masterpiece' - but I reckon it is well worth a try

will make a rough laser cut on aluminium and post

tried it on a WASPS SLINGSHOTS THE IMP - and it is really good actually!

will let you guys know



NSFC said:


> If you post some pictures of the master piece your working with it would e helpful.
> 
> A protective tube over your shooting band will prolong the life expectancy of your rubber. (No one wants to break any kind of rubber) :shhh:
> 
> ...


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

What about a worm hole attachment method?


----------



## Ortona (Oct 3, 2014)

treeman said:


> What about a worm hole attachment method?


Never heard of it - mind showing an example please ?

And would that accommodate 1745 with ?!without? Protectors ?

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Here's the best pic I have right now of the worm hole attachment. I have tabs attached to the frame through the first hole, but it's basically three holes that you thread the tubes through, starting from the target side of the frame. The last hole on this frame is smaller and slotted so you can stretch the tube and insert it. My avatar shows this frame with the tubes installed.


----------



## Ortona (Oct 3, 2014)

StringSlap said:


> Here's the best pic I have right now of the worm hole attachment. I have tabs attached to the frame through the first hole, but it's basically three holes that you thread the tubes through, starting from the target side of the frame. The last hole on this frame is smaller and slotted so you can stretch the tube and insert it. My avatar shows this frame with the tubes installed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's great many thanks 
Love the frame too !!
Many thanks

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## NSFC (Mar 31, 2020)

Get some smooth holes in the forks, Insert your tubes and slide in a steal ball in your rubber. Ive done this so I can pull the tubes straight, or Input the tubs and steal ammo/marble/bb/plastic bead from your nieces friend ship bracelet backwards and pull the tubes over the fork tips. The 2nd method makes for a slower more complicated reload because we have to position the tubes evenly over the forks. With the 2nd rubber attachment I put protective covering on the shooting tubes. This will prolong the rubbers life span.

Wooo! That was a mouth full, I can breath now. I should go check my blood pressure! Or maybe not I kind of enjoy all the colors I see when I stand up, and the dizziness. Dont people pay for drugs that make them feel like this and all I have to do is type a paragraph with out breathing! and my method is FREE! :screwy:


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

https://www.instagram.com/tv/CCoX53mpsar/?igshid=6jycd5athhse

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
Check out this link from GZK. It is a safe link. This is NOT a paid advertisement. I have no affiliation with GZK.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

think i will give that a try,Thanks Mo


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

skarrd said:


> think i will give that a try,Thanks Mo


Too simple right? You'll be able to nail that design me thinks. It is so close to some of the small shooters you are making now!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ortona (Oct 3, 2014)

simple,

elegant

amazinG!

thank you for posting this



MOJAVE MO said:


> https://www.instagram.com/tv/CCoX53mpsar/?igshid=6jycd5athhse
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
> Check out this link from GZK. It is a safe link. This is NOT a paid advertisement. I have no affiliation with GZK.


----------



## Ortona (Oct 3, 2014)

ahhahahha

I think I get that

thank you



NSFC said:


> Get some smooth holes in the forks, Insert your tubes and slide in a steal ball in your rubber. Ive done this so I can pull the tubes straight, or Input the tubs and steal ammo/marble/bb/plastic bead from your nieces friend ship bracelet backwards and pull the tubes over the fork tips. The 2nd method makes for a slower more complicated reload because we have to position the tubes evenly over the forks. With the 2nd rubber attachment I put protective covering on the shooting tubes. This will prolong the rubbers life span.
> 
> Wooo! That was a mouth full, I can breath now. I should go check my blood pressure! Or maybe not I kind of enjoy all the colors I see when I stand up, and the dizziness. Dont people pay for drugs that make them feel like this and all I have to do is type a paragraph with out breathing! and my method is FREE! :screwy:


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Ortona said:


> simple,
> elegant
> amazinG!
> thank you for posting this
> ...


Your welcome Ortona. Make sure you show us what your end result is!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

MOJAVE MO said:


> https://www.instagram.com/tv/CCoX53mpsar/igshid=6jycd5athhse
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
> Check out this link from GZK. It is a safe link. This is NOT a paid advertisement. I have no affiliation with GZK.


I like that might have to try it on my next OPFS..


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

MOJAVE MO said:


> https://www.instagram.com/tv/CCoX53mpsar/?igshid=6jycd5athhse
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
> Check out this link from GZK. It is a safe link. This is NOT a paid advertisement. I have no affiliation with GZK.


Hey Brother,made a copy of the GZK out of *mystery*wood,banded up nicely,tight no slippage,shoots about as well as I can shoot PFS,the last pic is with All the Bells and Whistles,LOL


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

All the bells and whistles!


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Yup. That's the one!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

it actually shoots really well with this configuration,just need to make a bead now


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

skarrd said:


> it actually shoots really well with this configuration,just need to make a bead now


Got me rough cut OPFS gonna finish it this weekend and this setup has its name all over it.????


----------

